# Graka-Treiber für Asus X51L



## Juicebag (11. Oktober 2008)

*Graka-Treiber für Asus X51L*

Hi. 
Ich habe mir jetzt das Asus X51L geholt. Dieses verfügt über einen "ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 Chipsatz bis 128 MB shared VRAM".
Ich wollte den Treiber dafür installieren, allerdings sagt mir der PC beim Installieren, dass der PC nicht über die notwendige Hardware verfügen würde. Total komisch. Was kann ich denn da tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Graka-Treiber für Asus X51L*

Installiere einfach den ATI Catalyst Treiber, das klappt bestimmt.
Die Grafik ist ja eine Onboardgrafik die im Chipsatz integriert ist.
Der Catalyst Treiber sollte das erkennen und entsprechend managen. 

Du hast bestimmt die FreeDOS Version des Laptops.
Normaler Weise sollte da aber eine Treiber CD für Vista dabei sein.


----------

